# Tenodera sinensis wild ooth hatches



## sally (May 5, 2013)

When I hatched my first ooth of Chinese last summer I put most of them outside and kept the one ,"Sally". He was my first mantis. yes Sally turned out to be male lol. I found the mantises mating in my yard, and found the ooth in the late fall. I put it in the fridge for the winter and pulled it out in march. Voila, lots of new backyard mantids. I will put them out in a month or so when it is plenty warm  So now I will raise one of Sally's kin.  

 and yes I stuffed cotton in the hole lol.


----------



## aNisip (May 5, 2013)

:clap: :clap: woot!  I live having wild mantids....but most of mine get eaten my the lizards -.-


----------



## Digger (May 5, 2013)

( Shame on you Andrew ). I'm still waiting on my 4 wild harvested Chinese ooths. The first was collected about 4 weeks ago. No action in the incubator yet. All 4 may very well be duds. And here I am stuck with gallons of melanos ! :surrender:


----------



## sally (May 5, 2013)

Digger said:


> ( Shame on you Andrew ). I'm still waiting on my 4 wild harvested Chinese ooths. The first was collected about 4 weeks ago. No action in the incubator yet. All 4 may very well be duds. And here I am stuck with gallons of melanos ! :surrender:


. Lol, you will have all 4 hatch at once...Murphy's law....


----------



## Digger (May 6, 2013)

Good point Patricia. I'll send the 1000 hatchlings to Murphy !!


----------



## sally (May 10, 2013)

Update on the nymphs.... They are doing fantastic! Hardy lil buggers. Only lost 3 died so far, but they haven't gone for another molt yet.

They are eating soooo much. I found a couple on the ceiling but I don't think I have anymore escape artists.. There is one that looks almost pale yellow


----------



## mantid_mike (May 10, 2013)

Very nice. Boost that mantis population!!


----------



## jrh3 (May 10, 2013)

cool, i have carolinas all over my yard and thats why the eastern fence lizards love hanging out at my house, lol. I see a few house geckos around my house at night too.


----------



## Digger (May 12, 2013)

Yesterday I put about 100 L1s out into a gigantic holly bush, which is just coming to fragrant bloom and onto a honeysuckle bush and large spread of English ivy. Hope some of them make it to later stages.


----------



## sally (May 12, 2013)

They will


----------



## dgerndt (May 12, 2013)

Nice! A few summers ago, I released about 100 into my brother's garden. Every time I came to visit, I would find at leader two mantids.  he even found some the next year. I wanted to get some this year, but I waited too long, and now they would be too young by the time they hatch.


----------



## jamurfjr (May 13, 2013)

Digger said:


> Good point Patricia. I'll send the 1000 hatchlings to Murphy !!


And I'll release them in a field!


----------



## sally (May 22, 2013)

101 nymphs! 1 loss due to cannibalism, only 1 mismolt so far....... they are L3 some a little bigger. I am looking to release in a week and a half. It is still cold at night here in northern Illinois. Note, 3 died right after hatching,I forgot to add those....


----------



## Coneja (May 22, 2013)

That is a lot of little ones! Congrats on you're high survival rate.


----------



## Digger (May 22, 2013)

Had about 600 (T. sinensis) from three recent ooth hatches. All but these 24 have been released.

Except for a few, each has been moved into his/her custom-furnished condo.

About 50% have molted to L2.

Of course I'm just learning the trials and tribulations of timing FF booms and busts (and when to start an hydei culture). One day you have 3 FFs. You turn around and you've got 244,388 (I counted them).


----------



## sally (May 22, 2013)

Digger said:


> Had about 600 (T. sinensis) from three recent ooth hatches. All but these 24 have been released.
> 
> Except for a few, each has been moved into his/her custom-furnished condo.
> 
> ...


 Haha and you were wondering if they would hatch  I can't even imagine. Just feeding the 100 is unbelievable, let alone 300 + Oh and I stole your pantyhose idea as well .


----------



## Coneja (May 23, 2013)

Jeez, Digger! How do you do it? (Aside from apparently buying Tupperware and pantyhose in bulk, that is...) I think the stress about having enough food for them all would send me over the edge.



sally said:


> Haha and you were wondering if they would hatch  .


Yeah, I remember that.


----------



## sally (May 23, 2013)

Coneja said:


> Jeez, Digger! How do you do it? (Aside from apparently buying Tupperware and pantyhose in bulk, that is...) I think the stress about having enough food for them all would send me over the edge.
> 
> Yeah, I remember that.


All the pantyhose Digger uses...lol must be funny buying them all, some people prob think he is a burglar....


----------



## Coneja (May 23, 2013)

Although buying them to burglarize someone is probably considered less strange than raising mantids by the general populace. :lol: People have some surprised reactions when I tell them about this hobby...


----------



## sally (May 23, 2013)

Coneja said:


> Although buying them to burglarize someone is probably considered less strange than raising mantids by the general populace. :lol: People have some surprised reactions when I tell them about this hobby...


Soooo right.


----------



## Digger (May 23, 2013)

Have an anecdote about the high school student clerk at CVS ringing up the stockings. "They're NOT for me," I said as he looked at me askance. "That's what they all say," said he.


----------



## sally (May 23, 2013)

Digger said:


> Have an anecdote about the high school student clerk at CVS ringing up the stockings. "They're NOT for me," I said as he looked at me askance. "That's what they all say," said he.


. I wonder what would be worse, saying they are for you or saying they are for your praying mantises...lol


----------



## Digger (May 24, 2013)

The latter. nline2long:


----------



## dgerndt (May 25, 2013)

Haha, yes, first reactions are funny to see! But most people nowadays know that I love my bugs, and mantids are my passion! Plus, once people see them, they have a better understanding of why I like them.


----------



## ladygigi (May 29, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> :clap: :clap: woot!  I live having wild mantids....but most of mine get eaten my the lizards -.-


That's right! Having a lizard is exactly how I got into this! I used to feed mantids to my lizard, Tartan. One of the Oratorias I fed Tartan managed to lay an ooth before he consumed her, which is the how and why I am here today.  Lizards love mantises. To Tartan, they were quite a delicacy. . .


----------



## ladygigi (May 29, 2013)

Digger said:


> Yesterday I put about 100 L1s out into a gigantic holly bush, which is just coming to fragrant bloom and onto a honeysuckle bush and large spread of English ivy. Hope some of them make it to later stages.


Isn't that kind of young to be releasing them? :blink: I thought I read somewhere that you should wait until at least L2 before releasing them out into the wild.


----------



## ladygigi (May 29, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## ladygigi (May 29, 2013)

Coneja said:


> Although buying them to burglarize someone is probably considered less strange than raising mantids by the general populace. :lol: People have some surprised reactions when I tell them about this hobby...





sally said:


> Soooo right.


Ditto. . . :clown:


----------



## ladygigi (May 29, 2013)

Digger said:


> Have an anecdote about the high school student clerk at CVS ringing up the stockings. "They're NOT for me," I said as he looked at me askance. "That's what they all say," said he.





sally said:


> . I wonder what would be worse, saying they are for you or saying they are for your praying mantises...lol


I can just see the look on the clerks face now (if you told him your mantises)! ROFLMFAO! :clown:


----------

